# Crack chassis help needed



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well this chassis cracked.but i dont see anything less on the performance.leave alone,glue in the crack,if it ain't broke dont fix it...does that apply here?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's the good crack,leave it alone.:thumbsup:
A chassis cracked like that used to be outlawed in some racing circles,as the car usually got better when it cracked lengthwise.
In other words if it ain't bothering you,it probably isn't bothering the car either:wave:

You might want to try putting small pins into the pick-up shoe tab's ,as they had a habit of breaking off on the early G's.

If you drill a small hole lengthwise into the tab,and insert a small piece of piano wire into the hole,it'll do wonders for keeping the tabs from breaking.
If i remember right,i use to drill the tabs with a .015" drill bit,and then inserted a short length of .015" piano wire into the hole,i've also done them with .020" piano and apporiate bit.
Drill them by hand,as the plastic tab drills very easy if you use a new sharp bit


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks alot hornet!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yep that was a racing secrete!!

but may want to consider the sg+ retainer
it will help reduce the car from breaking even more


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*run what you brung!!*

hey copper i say just run the chassis till it breaks or till it does,nt run anymore! i think i,ve seen a post like this before so it must still be running! just my thoughts on this. use it up!!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks guy's!i just got this car a couple of weeks ago from a x racer,note the anti corrosion dye.I use this car to warm up/clean/test track!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you could rub a little epoxy in the crack to keep it from cracking more... other than that, 
I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Bill your Goop idea,have you ever tried it with a chassis.

It's been sitting in the back of my head to try it someday,to see if you could actually melt a chassis in the stuff.
Curious if you or anybody else has tried it on a chassis repair.

I figure the guide-pin mount question down in Swap an Sell will show up here,and wondered if gooping a chassis would be an option to try for Vansmack

I'm like VJ,i've always fixed chassis's with good old 2 part Epoxy,but goop sure has me curious.
Rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heated the tip of a small screw driver and melted it to fix it... 
it works, but it's not very clean.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,i know what you mean:thumbsup:.

I used to heat piano wire pins with a lighter and melt them into the G's front for a quick trackside repair when the pick-up shoe tit decided it wanted to break off,and it was always messy.

My other glues of choice for chassis repairs are Black Max with no accelerator,and good old JB Weld.
Love the good old JB at times.

One other option CH71,is to buy the weight kit for a G-jet car from Scale Auto/BSRT and turn it into a jet style car.

It'd probably last forever as a Jet style car,lol.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

got be careful with the JB when dealing with repairs by the magnets... learned that
lesson the hard way.... the stuff is magentic!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hahahahahahahaha....great mental picture!*



videojimmy said:


> got be careful with the JB when dealing with repairs by the magnets... learned that
> lesson the hard way.... the stuff is magentic!



Like that stuff isnt stickygooey enough!

This struck me funny so I shot my morning coffee through my nose.

Thanx for the tech tip!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Really?*



videojimmy said:


> ... the stuff is magentic!


Is that some dull, flat shade of magenta. :dude: :tongue:


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

I've had good luck with Loctite #380 Black Max CA adhesive for chassis cracks. Hope this helps


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol... iPhone tpying should be left to the pros... Not me


----------

